# Just So We Don't Forget



## Unkotare (Sep 23, 2014)

This too is Philosophy; perhaps its highest manifestation.


----------



## pismoe (Sep 23, 2014)

nice video Unkatore , nice guy in video, hope he stays in ' Where Ever ' he is from so that his country men / people / street vendors and dawgs don't miss him !!!!


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 6, 2014)

There's a bit of the cynic in me that wonders what this means. He can share but assume instead he was unable to share. Imagine instead those who have so little are they comforted by this. Are the truly hungry feed by kind wishes. This is one person so how do we extend this. Is it just pablum for the human requirement to feel good.


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 12, 2014)

midcan5 said:


> There's a bit of the cynic in me that wonders what this means. He can share but assume instead he was unable to share. Imagine instead those who have so little are they comforted by this. Are the truly hungry feed by kind wishes. This is one person so how do we extend this. Is it just pablum for the human requirement to feel good.



you are right in the sense it cannot be giving that is 'conditioned' on getting a desired outcome.
it has to be free giving for the sake of sharing in itself so it has inherent value.

either give unconditionally or give in another way that doesn't rely on getting satisfaction a certain way.

everyone has different ways of sharing, but the point is to help each other make the world
a better place and make the most of our given time resources and relations.

a little love goes a long way, and kindness is multiplied.
but no, the kindness cannot depend on reciprocating anything in return or becomes material.

see also Rachel's Challenge that has literally saved lives and prevented suicides and deterred plans for school violence:
Rachel s Challenge

just kindness for the sake of kindness,
and love for lovesake, with the understanding that
love does not seek reward but
love is sufficient unto love.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 31, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> This too is Philosophy; perhaps its highest manifestation.


.


----------

